
Chuck Williams, Founder of Williams-Sonoma, Dies at 100 - e15ctr0n
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/12/06/business/chuck-williams-founder-of-williams-sonoma-dies-at-100.html
======
jasonjei
Talk about a SF startup from 50 years ago. Williams-Sonoma is still one of my
favorite food retailers. Everything from sous vide to Hario coffee cone
drippers, it has really made life much more delicious for me. With a market
cap of $5.6B, it makes you wonder if the other SF startups are valued at the
right price, considering the enduring legacy of Williams-Sonoma even if it is
retail (albeit curated).

------
rmohanx
Williams? So...no moa? RIP

